
A dentist made a game in MS Paint and it's terrifying - aukiman
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/20/world-of-horror-junji-ito-hp-lovecraft-hypercard-game
======
knolax
For anyone else wondering, the art was made in MS Paint, the game itself was
not made in MS Paint. I thought it would be like one of those Turing-complete
Excel spreadsheets.

------
jackewiehose

        uMatrix has prevented the following page from loading:
        https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers...
    

And there seems to be no easy way to visit the original link regardless. I'm
not sure I like this behavior of uMatrix...

~~~
ryankrage77
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190920203125/https://www.engad...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190920203125/https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/20/world-
of-horror-junji-ito-hp-lovecraft-hypercard-game/) works for me

------
lasagnaphil
MS Paint is probably one of the most used programs for drawing pixel art, so
the article title seems a bit click-baity and out of context.

------
lexxed
something is fishy

